# Tire questions



## irontrader (Jul 28, 2006)

1. Where can you buy tires for old bicycles?  I've searched via Google and haven't found a good site yet that sells tires for vintage bikes.

2.  What size tire do I need?  The rim is 1.5" wide and about 25" in diameter.

3.  How do you get the old tire off?  Cut it off?  The front rim is bare, but the rear rim still has a tire on the rim.  The tire on it now is flat and no apparent sidewall to get the size info from.

All the above are for the early style metal rims which used tubular(?) tires which I've read somewhere are glued to the rim.

Thanks for any help or advise.


----------



## thebikeguy (Mar 17, 2007)

*tires*

I found a good spot for the older tire sizes at www.bikepartsusa.com. What kind of bike are they off of? I've found tire sizing can be tricky if you have nothing to go by(you would think knowing the rim size was enough.But they measure the _outside diameter _of the tire). You may want to visit Sheldon's site for a great insight into figuring out what you have/need. He really helped when I was looking for tires for a 1950 Peugeot. I was in the same boat. The tires were rotted right off the bike. As for removing the old tire, if you can't remove it the normal way just cut it. Good luck in your endeavour. And remember that 26x1 1/2 is not the same as 26x1.50. Clear as mud?


----------



## JOEL (Mar 18, 2007)

Sounds like you are looking for 28" single tube tires. The cheapest source is Harper Machine Shop in Dunbar WV.


----------

